# New Yamaha Ef2400 Generator



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

The generator arrived today - got it burning in on the back deck. Literally burning in, as the hole for the muffler in the back panel does not line-up correctly with the muffler







. I'll try and get a new panel under warranty when I get back from our trip. Don't know if I just had unrealistic expectations or not, but this thing is loud! I had to shut the windows to the back of the house, and I can still hear it out there. I had ordered a Kipor 3000ti from another dealer a couple months ago, but the thing never did ship and I finally had to cancel it (dealer is fighting me on that, btw







). I ordered this Yamaha from  Hays Equipment and they shipped it the same day. Good thing too, because we're out of here in 2 days!

Will report back after a week in Pasco, WA - but I don't expect any issues.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sweet gen! Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scrib said:


> Will report back after a week in Pasco, WA - but I don't expect any issues.


Nice generator..

Pasco Washington is a LONG drive. Any chance you can stick around for the following weekends PNW Rally?


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice looking generator. I just received my new Kipor, which was on backorder. I'll start it up this weekend and see what sort of experience I have!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Scrib said:


> The generator arrived today - got it burning in on the back deck. Literally burning in, as the hole for the muffler in the back panel does not line-up correctly with the muffler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have had a EF2400 for around a year. The EF2400 has a servicable spark arrestor that is clamped on to the muffler. I wonder if it isn't properly seated onto the muffler. If you haven't already removed the side there are 2 screws at the top. The middle of the panel has 2 autobody like clips/tab that hold the middle side and tabs at the bottom. Another possibility is the entire assembly has shifted inside somehow. I think you can take it to a Yamaha dealer and they will take care of you on the panel.

If you were going to be at the Fall PNW rally we could have tried the parallel hookup.

Have a safe trip to Pasco and welcome to Washington !


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Yep - seems like the whole thing is low. Oh well, it kind of made its own hole and the smell is gone!

DW would LOVE to stay in OR for another week - in fact, she's pretty homesick for the PNW







I have to get back to work though, 'cause I just bought one of these California hou$es for waaaaaaaay too much money


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Scrib said:


> The generator arrived today - got it burning in on the back deck. Literally burning in, as the hole for the muffler in the back panel does not line-up correctly with the muffler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let us know If it will run the a/c.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Scrib said:


> The generator arrived today - got it burning in on the back deck. Literally burning in, as the hole for the muffler in the back panel does not line-up correctly with the muffler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
hey! we are across the river in Kennewick! would love to meet you if you see this in time! Rick and Tawnya


----------

